# Overclocking R5770 1gb



## abhidev (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey guys....i have MSI R5770 1gb Hawk...can u guys pls help me as in how can i overclock it...and what all are the tools required..etc. thanx in advance.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 25, 2010)

I think MSI itself providing a tool call MSI AfterBurner or something. You will use that tool for safe overclocking. Or else use the Riva Tuner or ATI Overdrive.


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2010)

@ *abhidev* - *you are not new in this forum ( I guess it's rules too ) - more than one year and 116 post counts* - *why you have posted in wrong section* - *from next time post in appropriate section only.*


----------



## abhidev (Oct 29, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *abhidev* - *you are not new in this forum ( I guess it's rules too ) - more than one year and 116 post counts* - *why you have posted in wrong section* - *from next time post in appropriate section only.*



M sorry....can u pls direct me to the section where this post is more suitable. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

pc components/configuration!!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't take a giant leap while increasing the frequencies. Go step by step and proceed with patience. I think riva tuner is best tool. Also has a temperature monitor graph to note the temps recorded at load and idle.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2010)

abhidev said:


> M sorry....can u pls direct me to the section where this post is more suitable. Thanks in advance.



I've moved your thread in proper section.



ssb1551 said:


> pc components/configuration!!



This is the appropriate section for this thread.

pc components/configuration!! is only for buying advice only.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 1, 2010)

redlofredlof said:


> Don't take a giant leap while increasing the frequencies. Go step by step and proceed with patience. I think riva tuner is best tool. Also has a temperature monitor graph to note the temps recorded at load and idle.



I do have MSI's Afterburner tool installed...once i tried to overclock a bit but then my games became unstable and started getting pixelated....can u pls tell me as in how i can check whether the changes are stable?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 1, 2010)

^^

What is your default settings and how much did you increase using Afterburner. Try to increase step by step, say by 2MHz and find in which frequency the system is unstable.  So the previous clock is your stable OCing freq.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2010)

@abhidev: u can also overclock using the ATI Catalyst Control Center.....which wud be safe.....4 u......

do some R&D on overclocking & then overclock....wrong overclocking will make ur machine go kaput......

moreover also consider the RAM & Proccy also....while overclocking...older proccy
will be a bottleneck for HD5770


----------



## abhidev (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for ur replies....i guess i'll hv to upgrade my processor to get the best out of R5770....thanks again.


----------

